# Help with mineral oil?



## CuriousTegu760 (Dec 26, 2008)

I heard that there are many types of Mineral Oil. What kind can I use for my little baby tegu that may have a clogged up stomach? 

Thanks


----------



## Tux (Dec 26, 2008)

Theirs 3 bases for mineral oil;

paraffinic
naphthenic
and the stuff based on aromatic hydrocarbons

You want the paraffinic stuff for internal use, it's generally the kind you will find in a drug store anyway. Naphthenic oils are fine too but a lil more expensive.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 26, 2008)

Plus, you'll want to check your caging, heating, lighting to see if there is something going on that may have caused this so the issue doesn't return.


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks guys i apreciate it 

O ya i bought some mineral oil but it doesn't say any of the bases you told me but the one i bought says its lubricant laxative. 

Is that okay?


----------



## argus333 (Dec 26, 2008)

yes that is ok it also gets rid of mites too if u ever need to soak him in it just keep it out of the eyes.


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Dec 26, 2008)

Ok Thanks 
Ya it worked and she's all good now :-D 
Appreciate it alot you guys :lol:


----------



## Tux (Dec 26, 2008)

When it actually states laxative it's gonna be paraffinic, and is obviously safe to use. Glad it worked.


----------

